
Why the Last Words of Anne Boleyn Remain a Mystery (2016) - pepys
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/why-the-last-words-of-anne-boleyn-remain-a-mystery
======
Jun8
On a tangential note: The actual execution probably did not look the one
depicted in the engraving, just for the simple reason that the priests and
other onlookers would be splashed with gore. I know this is an artistic
engraving from the 19th century but if you search google for art on the
execution it's usually shown like this, probably to show Boleyn in a more
dignified, praying pose. Compare with portrayals of Queen Mary's execution.

You may be surprised (or not) that there are resources on the Internet that
_really_ examine the details of Anne Boleyn's execution, e.g.
[https://www.theanneboleynfiles.com/resources/q-a/why-was-
cat...](https://www.theanneboleynfiles.com/resources/q-a/why-was-catherine-
howard-not-beheaded-with-a-sword-like-anne-boleyn/)

------
jfengel
"A historian with an eyewitness account knows what happened. A historian with
two is never sure."

